# Available weeks ended up with II



## hvsteve1 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm going through a lot of frustration with an upcoming trip to Powhatan Plantation.  We're getting together with a group of friends and have reserved several 2br units.  Problem is I have an "odd man out".  One unit has two couples and the other a couple and one female guest in the second br.  I have one other single guy and no place to put him (I wouldn't ask an adult to spend a week on the sofa and having someone sleeping in the LR is also a hassle.)  My problem would be solved with a 3 BR instead of a two or, even, an additional single BR.  When I first tried to reserve, I was told all the 1 and 3 BR units were available through II as rentals. That was true but even renting wouldn't work as I am there for a Wed - Wed week and they are Sun-Sun. I checked today and II is still my only, unworkable solution.  I'm assuming that the 1 and 3 BR units, having been the earliest units sold 30 or so years ago, have come back into DRI ownership and are getting pulled from inventory. Using a regular DRI search I can find NO 3 BR units available through the end of the summer.


----------

